# Amasic-Janick Thibault



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

This video was posted on an American guitar forum I frequent.This 15 year kid from Montreal is really good? I've never heard of him? Why is that little spazz Justin Beiber getting so much attention when this kid is the real thing?

[YOUTUBE]Gycbzx6-XvQ&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------

